# Chicago Gameday XV is Oct 21st: Planning thread



## buzz (Aug 27, 2006)

[highlight]This thread is for planning purposes only. A separate thread will be created for player sign-up closer to Gameday. A link to that thread will be posted here.[/highlight]

This is the planning thread for Chicago Gameday XV (*X*tra *V*olatile? *X*treme *V*iolence?). If you're interested in running an event for Gameday, or just have planning help to offer, this is the thread for you. If you're confused, learn more about Chicago Gameday.

[h1]The Time and The Place[/h1]
Gameday XV will be on [highlight]Saturday, October 21st[/highlight]. Events start at 9:30am. Gameday XV will be hosted by Games Plus, a.k.a., Earth's Greatest Game Store™.

[h1]Events[/h1]
If you would like to run an event for Gameday XV, please post your event proposal in this thread and indicate when you would like to run it. An event title and short description should be provided for use in the sign-up thread. You don't need these in order to volunteer an event, but I'll need them eventually.

Gameday has two event slots that are 4-5 hours each: a morning slot from 9:30am to 2:30pm, and an afternoon slot from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (and beyond). We try to run 6-8 events in each slot, with 4-6 players plus GM in each event. GMs may request more/fewer seats in their event.

If you do not have an ENWorld Community Supporter account with Private Messaging enabled, please make sure I have your email address. You can contact me at buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.

Once the sign-up thread begins, GM volunteers have until one week before Gameday in which they may remove their event from the schedule. After that point, the scehdule is set in stone, and you come to Gameday prepared to run your event, regardless of whether anyone has signed up for it.

Pre-approval of player sign-ups is not allowed. By volunteering to run an event, you're agreeing to run it for whomever signs up.

[h1]Current Event Lineup[/h1]
[h2]Morning[/h2]

*The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*, _Iron Heroes d20 w/ Skull & Bones d20_, Pbartender
*Minis Open Table*, Sqwonk and Mark CMG
*Hero's Banner*, _Hero's Banner_, Tim C Koppang (the author!)
*The WolfRiders*, _D&D 3.5_, Redwind
TBD, _D&D 3.5_, Mark CMG (private room)
*Ghost Toasties*, _Ghostbusters_ RPG, TracerBullet42

[h2]Afternoon[/h2]

TBD, _Burning Empires_, buzz
*The Staff of the Seven Winds*, _D&D/Arcana Evolved_, William Ronald
*Minis Open Table*, Mark CMG
*The Unlucky Dragon*, _Feng Shui_ Trevalon Moonleirion
*Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?*, _M&M2e_, Reidzilla (table by the door)
*Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special* , _D&D 3.5_, TracerBullet42 (private room)
*Crisis In Fruitdale, SD*, _Supers, Inc (Iridium Lite)_, HinterWelt (the author!)

[h1]Prizes[/h1]
Gameday features a prize giveaway between the morning and afternoon slots. If you have a connection to a game company or other organization and can obtain prize donations, please let us know so that efforts are not duplicated. Otherwise, all prize solicitations from publishers are handled by myself. GMs and attendees are also welcome to donate prizes from their own collections.

[h1]Suggestions[/h1]
If you have suggestions, reccomendations, or ideas for enhancing the fun of Gameday, please feel free to post them here and we'll open up discussion.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 27, 2006)

Buzz.

Put me down for the AM and PM #1 slots.

AM will be HEX or Hollow Earth Expeditions. In the Private Room please.

PM will be "To Be Determined" for the next day or so. I'd like one of the "Tall Tables At The Back" for this game please, this way someone else can use the Private Room.

I'll post descritpitons in the next day or so.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Put me down for the AM and PM #1 slots.



You're in the #2 slot in the afternoon, suckah! Ha!

Anyway, done!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 27, 2006)

*"HEX" Scenario*

Okay Buzz, here's my AM game...


*“ARKHANGELESK”*
FCWesel ~ Hollow Earth Expeditions by Exile Games
(Private Room)

In 1919, at the end of the Great War, a force of elite from America, Britian and Canada, secretly invaded Russia in order to help the White Russians against the Communist regime. They failed.

Now it's 1936. And another team of American and British are being sent to Russia to find out why Adolf Hitler has recently sent a team of his special "SS Bodyguards" into the heart of the Soviet Union. These SS are sent only when Hitler has found something of the Occult that he's interested in. The heroes' objective: find out what the Nazi's are doing and stop them.

Hollow Earth Expedition is an exciting new pulp adventure roleplaying game inspired by the literary works of Edgar Rice Burroughs, Jules Verne, and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. Play a two-fisted adventurer, eager academic or intrepid journalist and explore lost civilizations, fight dinosaurs, and foil Nazi schemes! The subterranean action is powered by Ubiquity™, a cinematic roleplaying game system that is fast, intuitive, and fun!

No experience with HEX is needed, I will teach the game as we play. Come ready to have fun and have a good time. I will provide characters and the adventure type stuff. Bring a bag o' dice.


6 Players 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## waterdhavian (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome! Can't wait till October!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 27, 2006)

Okay Buzz, here's my PM game...

*“THE SEVEN GUNS OF WARLOCK”*
FCWesel ~ SERENITY RPG by MWP
(Tall Table At The Back)

The Old Man looked about at the children arrayed before him. In the light from the fireplace their faces were eager for escape, for a tale of heroes. They needed heroes these days. He leaned forward, almost whispering, “I once heard tell of a story from Earth-That-Was of seven men, warriors of honor, who stood as one against the evil of men to defend a small, poor, community. These men were called “the samuray”…

Story long told, children put away to their bed, the old man was cleaning up his bar when he noticed one table still had some folk sitting at it. Funny, he really hadn’t noticed them still being there. Walking over, explaining that the bar was to close in a few minutes, he was surprised when a young woman, a petite slip of a girl, stood up and said, “Old Grandfather, we are not the Samurai of your story, but we are here to help you in your time of darkness.” When the old man asked them who they were, the Captain of them stood up, his browncoat falling to its length. “We sir,” Captain Reynolds smiled. “Are what you might call ‘Big Damn Heroes’.”

Yup. “Firefly/Serenity meets The Seven Samurai.” No experience with Serenity the RPG is needed, I will teach the game as we play. Folks are encouraged to have watched the TV show or the movie however. Come ready to have fun and have a good time. I will provide character sheets and the adventure type stuff. Bring a bag o' dice, Serenity likes to use d2, d4, d6, d8, d10 and d12. Two sets are best, but not mandatory.

7 - Players 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 27, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Gameday XV will be on [highlight]Saturday, October 21st[/highlight]. Events start at 9:30am. Gameday XV will be hosted by Games Plus, a.k.a., Earth's Greatest Game Store™.




Woo-hoo!!   Barring any unscheduled last-minute family events, I shall return to Chicago Gameday in fine form.

Now, to decide if will run a game or not....or just be greedy and play cool stuff all day!


----------



## Nazriel (Aug 27, 2006)

Barendd,

Psst! Barendd...

You know what you should run?

That one game that I'm not supposed to say the name of, which happens to start with an "S" and ends with an "r."


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> That one game that I'm not supposed to say the name of, which happens to start with an "S" and ends with an "r."



Sorcerer?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 27, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Barendd,
> 
> Psst! Barendd...
> 
> ...




I can not run God's game, for only his avatar MattyHelms has the power to do it justice.

However, I could run a four-hour character creation seminar.  We might even get done on time!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 27, 2006)

Soo close.

I'll be visiting Chicago October 13th thru the 17th.

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Jaws (Aug 27, 2006)

> # Burning Empires, buzz
> # The Seven Guns of Warlock, Serenity RPG, FCWesel



Oh, man. To already choose between two games already!


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 27, 2006)

*Awwwww, SNOT.*

Well, Thrakkarzog, Four Yaks and a Dog, Sapsucker-Frog, Laxative Log, and Susan.
(hey, Tick issues aside, they STILL sound like expletives, heh.)

Is that date set in stone? There was no debate on the date?

*makes Puss 'N Boots eyes*

'Cuz I'm gonna be in Orlando that weekend, poop.


Ah well. Y'all will have to have a blast without me. I'll bet you manage.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry about the date, but the schedule at the store filled up fast. With the auction, World Wide D&D Day, another local Con, and 3 tournaments so far, we had to move fast.


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 27, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Sorry about the date, but the schedule at the store filled up fast. With the auction, World Wide D&D Day, another local Con, and 3 tournaments so far, we had to move fast.




Hah.

I guess so, geeze.

Ah well. I'll be living it up in Disney at a convention, but I'll still miss gaming with y'all.

See ya Next Time!


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 27, 2006)

Jaws said:
			
		

> Oh, man. To already choose between two games already!




The choice of ...

"The Lesser of two Evils"    or   "The Evil of Two Lessers."


You, sir, are not to be envied.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 27, 2006)

Alright...  we are proud to present to you...

*The IRON HEROES vs. The ISLE of DREAD*

using Iron Heroes (D20) with Skull & Bones (D20) supplemental rules.


Details to follow...  I just need to figure out whether I want to run it in the morning or the afternoon...


----------



## Jaws (Aug 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Details to follow...  I just need to figure out whether I want to run it in the morning or the afternoon...



Morning. Morning. Morning. Please.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 27, 2006)

*MORNING SLOT*

Game 2: *The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*
Iron Heroes (d20) and Skull & Bones (d20)
Pbartender
[bq]"We replenished our supplies, repaired the ship, and traded our remaining goods at native villages along the shores of several islands.  Some villages were friendly, but others were hostile and the natives attacked on sight. I suspect the hostile villages were filled with cannibals... ...The villagers told us a tale about an ancient city in the central highland of the isle that was built by the same people who built the wall.  The villagers call the builders 'the gods'... ...The inland city is rumored to be filled with treasure beyond imagining.  In particular, I heard persistant tales concerning a great black pearl of 'the gods' that still remains in the inland city... ...the rumor of the black pearl may well be true."

This is an Iron Heroes d20 adventure using additional rules from the Skull & Bones supplement for up to six 7th-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with D&D 3.5 is helpful.

Download the character sheets (.doc, 1.87MB) _~Please excuse the delay while the pre-generated characters are Skull & Bones-ified. In the meantime, feel free to peruse the pre-generated characters from our previous episode, The Iron Heroes vs. White Plume Mountain. Thank you for your patience._[/bq]
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## rvalle (Aug 27, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay Buzz, here's my PM game...
> 
> *“THE SEVEN GUNS OF WARLOCK”*
> FCWesel ~ SERENITY RPG by MWP
> (Tall Table At The Back)




Wohoo! I MUST make the Serenity game this time though the lure of Kobold/Halfling Cooks is hard to pass up.   

rv


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *The Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread*



Added. I'm really liking your IH + classic AD&D themes for Gameday, not to mention throwing in some pirate action. All you need now are ninjas and you'll be set!


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> See ya Next Time!



Stink! Have fun in the Mouse Republic!


----------



## Digital M@ (Aug 27, 2006)

Good News for all........

You won't have to put up with me any more   I have accepted a new job and will be moving to Portland OR and will be missing all future game days Game Days.  The second piece of good news is I am dontating all of the game stuff I could not sell or trade that I don't want to take with me.

I will be donating:
About 50 unused empty 1 oz dropper bottles for paints
Reaper Swag points
Unused sealer
Cardboard buildings form WotC
Kingdoms of Kalamar Atlas
KOK Geanavue City book
KOK Pekal Gazetteer
Midnight Campaign setting 
A bunch of Adventures (10-15)
Roma Imperious
Denizens of Freeport
Mithril City of the Golem
Ravenloft Campaign Setting
Demon Wars Campaign Setting
3.0 PHB
and some othe misc junk/stuff.


Enjoy the stuff and the Game Days, I am going to miss them.  Maybe I can get one started in the Pacific NW.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 27, 2006)

Digital M@ said:
			
		

> Good News for all........
> 
> You won't have to put up with me any more   I have accepted a new job and will be moving to Portland OR and will be missing all future game days Game Days.  The second piece of good news is I am dontating all of the game stuff I could not sell or trade that I don't want to take with me.
> 
> ...




Digital M@, this is very generous of you.  I will miss having you at the Gamedays, but I hope you can get one started in the Pacific Northwest.

Buzz, put me down for an event in the afternoon slot at present.  I will begin working on my event, which is tied into some of the previous events that I have run at EN World Chicago Gamedays.

*The Staff of the Seven WInds*, a D&D 3.5/Arcana Evolved adventure.

You and your allies have been asked to retrieve the Staff of the Seven Winds from its resting place.  In the past, your allies have helped retrieve other ancient items in your efforts to help fight a war against a red dragon and its minions.  Can you recover the Staff of the Seven Winds before your enemies do so?  An adventure for 11th level pre-generated characters drawn from the D&D 3.5 rules and Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved.

This event for six players (with room for additional players).  No prior experience with Arcana Evolved is required, just a basic knowledge of the D20 rules.  (Rules explanation will be provided.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, I'm taking the plunge, Buzz.  I'm up for running two games this time around.  In the morning slot (for the benefit of rvalle, if he's interested), I'll be running a D&D-ish 3.5 game that will carry on the adventures of the now (in)famous halfling/kobold chef.

In the afternoon, I'd like to run *GHOST TOASTIES*, an old Ghostbusters game from West End.

I'll work up some more details soon, and if I could have the private room in the afternoon, I'd greatly appreciate it...


----------



## BOZ (Aug 28, 2006)

i'll give my usual "i'd love to make it, but life is so unpredictable"!    so far as i know, i have nothing going on that date.  if that changes, i will post here and let you know.  if it's confirmed that i can make it, i'll register for whatever's left over.


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 28, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Stink! Have fun in the Mouse Republic!




Mwahahaa.

You have *NO* idea.

It only _starts_  with the karaoke on Thursday night...


Hey Buzz, did you ever get reidmcc's email, or should I let them know the next Game Day has a date set?


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2006)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, did you ever get reidmcc's email, or should I let them know the next Game Day has a date set?



:squints:

I have not receivedsaid email, unless my junk mail filter caught it.  :\  Might as well let them know about the date. If they write their email addresses on the sign-in sheet last time, they should be on the mailing list, too.


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42, William: added. TB, I see you're picking up some of Floyd's bad habits...


----------



## Sqwonk (Aug 28, 2006)

*Painting Session*

Is anyone going to run a minatures painting session?

I will be adding a pile of miniatures (mostly Reaper) to the Swag Heap


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 28, 2006)

In terms of miniatures, one of the things I've thought about is seeing if there'd be any interest in like a 'basic' class for say, Skeletons.

I  could pick up one of those $19.99 packs at Games Plus of the old tin figures, prime 'em and have 'em in various stages of 'completion' to show a few different ways to paint them from quick and dirty drybrushing to base-coat + wash of different colors.

Buzz, if you're running Burning Empires though, put me down for that. I'm dying to see how the game plays as opposed to how it reads.


----------



## rvalle (Aug 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm taking the plunge, Buzz.  I'm up for running two games this time around.  In the morning slot (for the benefit of rvalle, if he's interested), I'll be running a D&D-ish 3.5 game that will carry on the adventures of the now (in)famous halfling/kobold chef.




Great! Thanks for doing that (now I just hope I can make that date!!!)

Though... I'm not so sure its a good thing for us not to have the 'We are locking the door now' time limit. You may have the first Morning session game that runs late till closing time.


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to run a minatures painting session?





			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> In terms of miniatures, one of the things I've thought about is seeing if there'd be any interest in like a 'basic' class for say, Skeletons.



You have the power to make it happen, guys. I'm sure we could even even do both, i.e., have a "minis open table" where you can just paint or else work with Joe on painting skeletons. Pick a slot!



			
				Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I will be adding a pile of miniatures (mostly Reaper) to the Swag Heap



"Buzz, where are all those Reaper minis I donated?"

"Uh... what minis?"

"Dude, why are your pants clanking?"





			
				JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Buzz, if you're running Burning Empires though, put me down for that. I'm dying to see how the game plays as opposed to how it reads.



Hopefully, I will be able to do it justice. Be sure to remind me once the sign-up thread gets started.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, William: added. TB, I see you're picking up some of Floyd's bad habits...




You mean like playing RPGs regularly and now running A game, much less two? 

Let's just hope he picks up the habit of ENDING ON TIME!  

(Warning Rob, not ending on time in the mmorning means gamers not eating lunch...they will hurt you. Probably by putting a vorpal-d4 on your chair when you got to sit down.)


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> You may have the first Morning session game that runs late till closing time.




Well, technically I kind of did that when I did the "all day game" a few GD's back. 

But it was planned to be that way. 



EDIT: More than likely I will be donating a few things, things that basically didn't make it to the Auction.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 28, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Great! Thanks for doing that (now I just hope I can make that date!!!)
> 
> Though... I'm not so sure its a good thing for us not to have the 'We are locking the door now' time limit. You may have the first Morning session game that runs late till closing time.



Fear not, my morning game shall not run long, for it involves MY eating time, as well.  So if things are running too late, I'll just have Buzz's Demon King show up and slaughter the whole group.  Then we can eat!

And you're welcome.  I was considering running these two games this time around anyway, so if I can accomodate your desire for some Serenity (Floyd runs a great Serenity game, by the way) I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 28, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> (Warning Rob, not ending on time in the mmorning means gamers not eating lunch...they will hurt you. Probably by putting a vorpal-d4 on your chair when you got to sit down.)



Silly Floyd, the vorpal enhancement can only be applied to a slashing weapons.  A d4 would clearly be a piercing weapon, and, therefore, not qualify for such a vorpal enhancement.

In order for such a thing to happen, a person would have to house rule vorpal weapons...which is just crazy-talk.

House-ruling vorpal weapons...ha.  The idea makes me laugh.

(This message not intended for those oblivious to sarcasm.)


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 28, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Silly Floyd, the vorpal enhancement can only be applied to a slashing weapons.  A d4 would clearly be a piercing weapon, and, therefore, not qualify for such a vorpal enhancement.




Ah, then you have never seen PRINCESS MONONOKE.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 28, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Ah, then you have never seen PRINCESS MONONOKE.




I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 28, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Ah, then you have never seen PRINCESS MONONOKE.



No, but I have seen The Little Vampire.  (Or at least part of it.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's my event description for my afternoon slot, Ghost Toasties:

Game 4:*GHOST TOASTIES*
Ghostbusters D6
TracerBullet42

Howie hated supermarkets.  He hated going to them, and their crowds, and their buzzing fluorescent lights, and open-case freezers that were, well, freezing, and the snooty cashiers who wouldn't go on a date with you if you were bloody Brad Pitt for crying out loud, and the millions of different items that you never knew what aisle they were in, and especially he hated working for Yum-Mee Food Palace Supermarket.  That he especially hated.

He was wheeling a dolly full of cereal boxes down aisle seven when he heard the noises.  At first he didn't notice them; he was lost in a private fantasy, that each box of cereal he was stamping $3.19 was really the bald head of his boss, Fred Lunt, the supermarket manager.

So he didn't hear the crunching sounds until they were very close.  Then Howie hear them, and hew saw his shadow flickering in front of him, and he turned to see the blue light and he screamed and screamed and cereal skitter all over the freshly-swept aisle....

Enter you, the heroes!  Hauntings have been popping up lately around Mount Prospect, and you've enlisted in the up-and-coming Ghostbusters Franchise program!  Just try not to get slimed!

Ghost Toasties is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts.  It uses West End's D6 Ghostbusters system.  It is extremely easy to learn, so no experience is necessary.  Characters will be created at the beginning of the session.  (Again, extremely easy.)

"... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!" -rvalle

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 29, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> No, but I have seen The Little Vampire.  (Or at least part of it.)



 And you admit it in public.  You are a braver man than I.


----------



## Sqwonk (Aug 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> You have the power to make it happen, guys. I'm sure we could even even do both, i.e., have a "minis open table" where you can just paint or else work with Joe on painting skeletons. Pick a slot!




I guess I could "run" a minis open table in the morning slot.  I have paints, basing material, primer and some metal figs for people to paint.  I don't have a ton of extra brushes.

"Run" means organize/host.  My painting skills are "tabletop".  That is if you stand up and look at the painted fig on the table you can tell what it is.  I hope some skilled painters -like Digital M@tt and Nikmal at previous GDs - can stop buy.


----------



## Yort (Aug 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> "Dude, why are your pants clanking?"




OK, I'm having a little trouble getting Buzz's noisy pants out of my mind. Already, the Gameday is making sleep troublesome.

When my pants make noise, it's just my old man joints popping. That's my story.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 29, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> And you admit it in public.  You are a braver man than I.




Which, I note for the record, was not a denial that Barendd had also seen this movie, just that he was not willing to publically admit it.   

Hey Kent, remember when Rob had that ticket to that game but had thought he lost it and...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 29, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Which, I note for the record, was not a denial that Barendd had also seen this movie, just that he was not willing to publically admit it.
> 
> Hey Kent, remember when Rob had that ticket to that game but had thought he lost it and...



Ha ha ha..._hey!_


----------



## buzz (Aug 29, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I guess I could "run" a minis open table in the morning slot.  I have paints, basing material, primer and some metal figs for people to paint.  I don't have a ton of extra brushes.



Added! Unless you don't really want to, Sqwonk. It's your choice.


----------



## buzz (Aug 29, 2006)

Man, I might have to run a second event if we don't get some more volunteers. Where's the Gameday-love?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Man, I might have to run a second event if we don't get some more volunteers. Where's the Gameday-love?



No kidding...it seems like there's not even as much spite in the thread this time, let alone love...

So I'll jump start some conversation...

I can't wait for fourth edition!  It's gonna rock so much better than your favorite game system!

(There...that oughtta start _something_.)


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 29, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (There...that oughtta start _something_.)




I'll _something_ you.


----------



## buzz (Aug 29, 2006)

Any opinions on my soliciting for GMs on Story-Games.com, RPG.net, and elsewhere?

Granted, it's only been a few days, and we're almost two months away. I could be jumping the gun.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 29, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I'll _something_ you.



Ooooohhhh!  I'll go hang my head in shame now.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 29, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Any opinions on my soliciting for GMs on Story-Games.com, RPG.net, and elsewhere?
> 
> Granted, it's only been a few days, and we're almost two months away. I could be jumping the gun.



I'd hold off on pulling the trigger (get it...jumping the gun...pulling the trigger...ha) on that.  As you said, it's only been a couple days.  I'd give it at least a week before worrying.

But then, the worry begins...

Oh yes, the worry begins.

(Not really...I'm quite certain that it'll all work out, even if that means that Kent runs a Synnibar game.)


----------



## rvalle (Aug 29, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (Not really...I'm quite certain that it'll all work out, even if that means that Kent runs a Synnibar game.)




If he does I think the rest of us will have to play outside. In the rain. The game store is just not big enough to handle Synnibar and other games at the same time.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 29, 2006)

Put me down tentatively as co-host of the Minis Painting table for both slots, please.  I don't have a ton of supplies but I can give some minor tips and help out a bit.  Maybe between the two of us we can make it happen decently.


----------



## buzz (Aug 29, 2006)

Mark CMG: Done!

That leaves us with two open events in the moring and one in the afternoon. Actually, that's not too bad for just a few days of planning. If we're still short by the end of the week, I'll run another morning event.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 29, 2006)

Buzz, I know that there's 2-3 people that are considering running something, so I would give it a week or, heck, even two. There is PLENTY of time.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 29, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz, I know that there's 2-3 people that are considering running something, so I would give it a week or, heck, even two. There is PLENTY of time.



Yeah, Vinny's been borrowing my DMG for a few months now...so we can assume he's got something ready to go...

Right, Vinny?

Moo.

(Actually, he was thinking of running some sort of "dragon rider" game, which I thought sounded pretty cool...)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow...more IH fun?  This is gonna be an event that I'm comin' back for.  *gasp* You mean I can't run anything in the morning?  Well then... I'll just have to play in the morning...

*sinister music*

_and run something in the afternoon..._

So yeah, please reserve a spot for me to run something in the afternoon.  Game itself is TBA.  (and if I somehow missed something, and absolutely HAVE to, I could maybe run the game in the morning....)

What do you folks want?  Some ideas of what I'm pondering running--

1. Feng Shui featuring an....interesting...cast of characters, to say the least.  It'll certainly be appropriate for EN Chi-town Gameday *X*treme *V*iolence

2. D&D 3.5 something

3. d20 Dark*Matter


I'm not that super comfortable with Feng Shui rules, but I think we could all manage...and I'm sure I could figure *something* out with that Feng Shui game.


----------



## buzz (Aug 29, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> So yeah, please reserve a spot for me to run something in the afternoon.  Game itself is TBA.



Will TBD do? Done!



			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz, I know that there's 2-3 people that are considering running something, so I would give it a week or, heck, even two. There is PLENTY of time.



True, true. I just, well...

BOOYAH!

I'll calm down soon.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 30, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Will TBD do? Done!
> 
> 
> True, true. I just, well...
> ...



Woah...is that the first BOOYAH! of the thread?

That's probably why there's been less traffic...


----------



## Sqwonk (Aug 30, 2006)

*minis table*

Buzz,

I can only run the minis table in the morning slot. (stupid real life).  I don't know if CMG Mark can run the afternoon by himself.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 30, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> I can only run the minis table in the morning slot. (stupid real life).  I don't know if CMG Mark can run the afternoon by himself.



 Just for that, my new character in your home game will be a wizard.  Specializing in _Web_, _Evard's Black Tentacles (a.k.a. Anti-Climax)_, and raising people from the dead!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 30, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> I can only run the minis table in the morning slot. (stupid real life).  I don't know if CMG Mark can run the afternoon by himself.





Sure.  It'll just be a bit of sitting and painting and sometimes suggesting a few things if someone asks.  It just won't be as formal this time around.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 30, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Wow...more IH fun?  This is gonna be an event that I'm comin' back for.






			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Added. I'm really liking your IH + classic AD&D themes for Gameday, not to mention throwing in some pirate action. All you need now are ninjas and you'll be set!




Oh, you guys...   

I'm so glad you enjoy my gimmicks games.  Those old classic D&D modules just seem so well suited to Iron Heroes action.  Consider...

The Iron Heroes vs. The Steading of the Hill Giant Chief
The Iron Heroes vs. The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh
The Iron Heroes vs. The Dwellers of the Forbidden City
The Iron Heroes vs. The Barrier Peaks
The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors
The Iron Heroes vs. The Village of Hommlet

Unfortnately, I can't think of any with ninjas in them.


Besides...  It gives me a chance to playtest these adventures as IH conversions, before I spring them on my players.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 31, 2006)

I made a small change to my GHOST TOASTIES description...it should look familiar, rvalle.


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I can only run the minis table in the morning slot. (stupid real life).  I don't know if CMG Mark can run the afternoon by himself.



You should never let a little thing like real life get in the way.

I've edited the event list so you're only on duty in the morning.


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Unfortnately, I can't think of any with ninjas in them.



The Iron Heroes vs. the Swords of the Daimyo?

What I'm really waiting for are: 

The Iron Heroes vs. Raven C.S. McCracken
The Iron Hero vs. the Pleasure Palace of the B'thuvian Demon Whore.


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2006)

A couple people emailed me this morning about ENWorld being down. I was in a seminar all day, so I only just checked my mail (and thus missed the outage).

I've posted the current roster to the Gameday Blog in case there's a serious outage. I'm assuming that our GMs have copies of their own event descriptions. If you feel like posting them in the comments for the blog post, feel free, but it's not super-necessary.


----------



## Yort (Aug 31, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Unfortnately, I can't think of any with ninjas in them.




Actually, ALL the early modules have ninjas in them. You just can't see them because, well, they're _ninjas_.


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Barendd Nobeard maybe you can offer a Cthullu game set in Synnibar?


----------



## waterdhavian (Aug 31, 2006)

FC isnt that like putting a bag of holding into a portable hole?


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 31, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> FC isnt that like putting a bag of holding into a portable hole?




It's more like dividing by 0.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 31, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> FC isnt that like putting a bag of holding into a portable hole?



...with a bear that shoots lasers out of it's eyes at dinosaurs in spaceships...

That's what I hear Synnibar is like..._and all I've ever done is start to make a character..._


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Actually, ALL the early modules have ninjas in them. You just can't see them because, well, they're _ninjas_.



Yeah...ninjas..._not elven monks with an aversion to potions who are going to die on saturday..._

What?


----------



## FCWesel (Aug 31, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Yeah...ninjas..._not elven monks with an aversion to potions who are going to die on saturday..._
> 
> What?





Don't worry Troy. I'll mercy kill your character...I'll stab him in the face with my dagger. That's what dwarves do.*






* See this: http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=280929


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW!

Things filled up fast in the afternoon. Since there is a game I want to play in the morning, I think I'll just take a break form GMing this Gameday.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> WOW!
> 
> Things filled up fast in the afternoon. Since there is a game I want to play in the morning, I think I'll just take a break form GMing this Gameday.



No Jupiter City this time around???

And it's looking like there might not be any superhero games at all...

Who will stop the supervillains?


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Who will stop the supervillains?




Raven cs McCracken.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Raven cs McCracken.



hehehe...we seriously should try to get that guy to make a guest appearance...


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> No Jupiter City this time around???




After running 32 hours of it at Gencon, I feel I need a little vacation from it. 

If someone pulls out of the afternoon slots, I'll conceder running a Jupiter City event.





...Besides, _*YOU * _ can't play. You're running two events and that will keep you busy for at least two to three days.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> ...Besides, _*YOU * _ can't play. You're running two events and that will keep you busy for at least two to three days.



Hey, I've got almost two months to get this clone thing figured out...

Then there will be an army of me...causing gamedays everywhere to run late!

And I would totally love a clone butler.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 1, 2006)

So of my offered event suggestions, what do my fellow gamedayers feel more like? 

More D&D? d20 Dark*Matter? Feng Shui?

I'm honestly interested to run any of the three, and I can't decide which.

I think Feng Shui would require the most work, for sure...but has the potential for great phunn.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2006)

What do you feel like running Trev? I'm getting a "I want to try this _Feng Shui_ thing" vibe from you. D&D will probably nab you more players, of course.

You could do _Feng Shui_ d20 (w /d20M).


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And it's looking like there might not be any superhero games at all...



If need be, I could whip up a _Truth & Justice_ event. I played it at GenCon and was very impressed.

Of course, M&M is probably what people want...

EDIT: Of course, what I really had my heart set on for an "emergency" second event was _InSpectres_, so that the morning peeps could get some Ghostbuster-esque luv, too.


----------



## Yort (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Yeah...ninjas..._not elven monks with an aversion to potions who are going to die on saturday..._
> 
> What?




Ah, TB, you say that every month, and yet the monk continues to doggedly hold onto life. As long as he can deflect one arrow while cursing a halfling, his death is worth it.

And Floyd, remember, no more mercy shots _after_ the cleric heals him. Makes him paranoid.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Ah, TB, you say that every month, and yet the monk continues to doggedly hold onto life. As long as he can deflect one arrow while cursing a halfling, his death is worth it..



You're fortunate nothing was at the immediate bottom of that elevator...Mr. "No, I don't even have a torch."

hehehe...that still cracks me up.


----------



## Yort (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> You're fortunate nothing was at the immediate bottom of that elevator...Mr. "No, I don't even have a torch."
> 
> hehehe...that still cracks me up.




Look, if the egomanical overlord can't even spring for track lighting in his tomb of death, why am I even bothering to investigate? Adventurers don't come wandering in willy nilly, you've got to sell them on it!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Look, if the egomanical overlord can't even spring for track lighting in his tomb of death, why am I even bothering to investigate? Adventurers don't come wandering in willy nilly, you've got to sell them on it!



_*note to self...more track lighting..._


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yort said:
			
		

> Adventurers don't come wandering in willy nilly, you've got to sell them on it!



hehehe...you see that Floyd?  The elf called himself an "adventurer."


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 1, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> hehehe...you see that Floyd?  The elf called himself an "adventurer."




FREUND, my familiar, is an adventurer...the rest of us are Lackey's, Cohorts and Cannon Fodder.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Sep 2, 2006)

i think i have a good if idea atm, no three thousand(or so) cookies! , i won't be bringing in treats this time though. the bakery closed down. :'(, so. bring treats every one!


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 2, 2006)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> bring treats every one!





Actually, they sell treats at the store and don't charge us anything for the space so bringing treats is bad form.  Donuts in the morning are one thing but a bunch of snacks for the whole day for everyone is not.  Just bring an extra buck or two for sodas and chips from their great selection.  It's the least we can do given how kind they've always been to us.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Actually, they sell treats at the store and don't charge us anything for the space so bringing treats is bad form.




Forget that, bring (a modest amount) treats if you want to folks (it's nice to share). 

Support the store by buying GAMES!!! Games Plus would rather have you buy a game book or four instead of a silly bag of chips. Otherwise, Curt and Jeff would have called the place "Chips Plus".


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 2, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Forget that, bring (a modest amount) treats if you want to folks (it's nice to share).





No, seriously.  I've discussed this with Curt, back when I started these gamedays (five or six years ago), a number of times as the gamedays have evolved (particularly after the the one with all of the cookies), and again just ten minutes ago.  Part of how they compensate for the overhead of having a game room is by selling the snacks and sodas.  They stock up on these items prior to gamedays.  They love the support they receive from the gamedays but don't forget that they cancel all other (always busy) game room activities three times a year for us.  In other places where people run all-day gaming events they have to shell out hundreds of dollars to rent a space.  Not only does Games Plus provide free space but they forego their regularly scheduled activities (their regulars are also a chips and soda lovin' bunch).  Really, Floyd, if you don't believe me you can pop in the store tomorrow and discuss it with Curt yourself.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> No, seriously. .... Really, Floyd, if you don't believe me you can pop in the store tomorrow and discuss it with Curt yourself.




Mark, relax. Mole-Hill = Mountain, here. In any event (or in particular _this_ event),  it's Curt's or Buzz's place to "make demands or rules on folks" attending Game Day, not yours or mine.

Personally, I don't bring stuff, and I rarely have anything offered. (Usually just way too much for me. Plus I eat a big breakfast before hand at Mr. A's.)


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 2, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Mark, relax. Mole-Hill = Mountain, here.





Oh, I'm relaxed.  Thanks.  I'm just making sure your advice doesn't wind up causing hard feelings with the people kind enough to host our gameday.




			
				FCWesel said:
			
		

> In any event (or in particular _this_ event),  it's Curt's or Buzz's place to "make demands or rules on folks" attending Game Day, not yours or mine.





No one has made any demands or rules.  Curt, in particular, is a very good friend of mine and a very laid back guy.  As I said, I had just finished dicussing the situation with him before posting.  He'd just as soon not have to create some sort of rule or policy.  They've always been real kind about that at Games Plus and don't make a fuss if someone brings in a lunch and a soda with them or carries in a drink they had with them while they were out and about.  However, bringing lots of snacks or drinks has always been frowned upon.  Like I said, they don't want to create some sort of rule or policy and it's better for everyone if we, as gamedayers, respect the store enough not to take advantage of them in this regard.  If you wish to discuss it with Curt further, he'll be at the store tomorrow.  He'll be tied up all day, today, as it's his day off from work.


----------



## buzz (Sep 2, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> As I said, I had just finished dicussing the situation with him before posting.  He'd just as soon not have to create some sort of rule or policy.



I will go ahead and be the bad guy, then: *Folks, please don't bring lots of food and drinks.*

Mark basically beat me to the punch. I brought a big cooler full of soda to the last Gameday; not only did this arouse my wife's anger ("You GAVE OUR SODA AWAY?!?!"), but I also felt like a total ass when I arrived and saw Curt and rvalle dutifully filling up the soda machines. It didn't dawn on me until then that Games Plus is doing us a huge favor, and I, by bringing a cooler, was being a jerk in return by whittling away at their modest profits.

Sure, ideally people can give back to GP by purchasing lots of swag at Gameday. Still, not everyone attending can do afford to do that. But, they likely _can_ afford to spent $5 on soda and candy. Given that GP has donated space they could be using for product demos and tournaments, and that they've donated some kickass prizes in the past (like the GenCon passes), the least we can do is buy a Snickers bar or two.

That's my take on it. I don't mean to be the bad guy, but I realize now that there needs to be some give-and-take.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, there go my plans for treating everyone to Sauerkraut Custard from Milwaukee!


----------



## Yort (Sep 3, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, there go my plans for treating everyone to Sauerkraut Custard from Milwaukee!




Not _the_ Milwaukee Sauerkraut Custard ?!?! OK, people, sometimes we lose track of what's really important here. Think of the sauerkraut. Won't someone please think of the sauerkraut!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 3, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, there go my plans for treating everyone to Sauerkraut Custard from Milwaukee!




So long as you bring along some good Bratwurst and Mustard Custard to go with it.


----------



## buzz (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay, I'm giving this thread until next weekend to see if any more GMs volunteer. If no one comes forward for those last two morning slots, I'll run some D&D. I figure, as much as I want to run little indie games, ENWorlders want to play D&D/d20.


----------



## rvalle (Sep 5, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm giving this thread until next weekend to see if any more GMs volunteer. If no one comes forward for those last two morning slots, I'll run some D&D. I figure, as much as I want to run little indie games, ENWorlders want to play D&D/d20.




Is that true? I play DnD/D20 outside of Gameday. I like to try new things here. Which is why I've signed up for your games the last couple of Gamedays.

rv


----------



## buzz (Sep 5, 2006)

I do exactly the same thing, rv.

I'm just saying that, given I've already filled an event slot with an indie RPG, I might as well run something more vanilla for my fill-in slot. No reason to totally alienate Joe ENWorlder.* 


* N.B.: Not the same thing as JoeGKushner.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Sep 5, 2006)

Not sure if you're looking for something indie or not, but I'd be happy to run a session of Hero's Banner (http://tckroleplaying.com/herosbanner/) for everyone if one of the AM slots is still available. Let me know.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Buzz...can I reserve the tall table at the back of the room for my morning game?  It's served me well in the past, and I'd like to claim it again.



			
				Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Not sure if you're looking for something indie or not, but I'd be happy to run a session of Hero's Banner (http://tckroleplaying.com/herosbanner/) for everyone if one of the AM slots is still available. Let me know.



Looks cool...I'd play.  (if I weren't running already.)


----------



## rvalle (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'd play... if I wasn't going to try and get into the game TraceBullet is running.



But I'm SURE Buzz would love to have you fill in a morning slot!!!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 5, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd play... if I wasn't going to try and get into the game TraceBullet is running.



In case you hadn't seen it yet...here's a pic that was in recent Dragon/Dungeon magazines...


----------



## rvalle (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL  OMG. We could hollow it out and make it into our new Inn.


----------



## buzz (Sep 5, 2006)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Not sure if you're looking for something indie or not, but I'd be happy to run a session of Hero's Banner (http://tckroleplaying.com/herosbanner/) for everyone if one of the AM slots is still available. Let me know.



Tim, you're more than welcome to run HB. Assuming I don't run something in the morning, I'd be the first to sign up. Lots of good GenCon buzz about that one.

Post a confirmation and I'll add it to our roster. You'll want to provide an event description as well for use in the sign-up thread.


----------



## buzz (Sep 5, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz...can I reserve the tall table at the back of the room for my morning game?  It's served me well in the past, and I'd like to claim it again.



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 6, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> LOL  OMG. We could hollow it out and make it into our new Inn.



And here's part of the waitstaff...


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't forget that Creative Mountain Games is happy to continue to support the Chicago (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simple email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give them a prize of some type from among our products.

Can't wait until the gameday!


----------



## buzz (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Creative Mountain Games is happy to continue to support the Chicago (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simple email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give them a prize of some type from among our products.



TEH AWES0M3!

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Sep 7, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Tim, you're more than welcome to run HB. Assuming I don't run something in the morning, I'd be the first to sign up. Lots of good GenCon buzz about that one.
> 
> Post a confirmation and I'll add it to our roster. You'll want to provide an event description as well for use in the sign-up thread.




Cool. I'm in. I'll work on a demo description and post when ready.


----------



## Jaws (Sep 7, 2006)

So buzz, are you going to tell us what your game is all about?


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 7, 2006)

Oy. I should have known it.

Last Gameday I told myself, "I will finally sign up for a Mutants & Masterminds game next Gameday.  FCWesel's games will not monopolize my time again!  Evil GM that he is...him and his interesting games keeping me from other interesting games..."

Then...pow!  Looks like no M&M this time.  C'est la vie.  

-Naz

P.S.  If you Post a picture of, or link to, something "M&Ms" candy related, you must pay one Internet and can not pass Go.  If you only thought about taking this witty course of action, you owe one Intarweb.  You are all thus warned!


----------



## buzz (Sep 7, 2006)

Tim C Koppang said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm in. I'll work on a demo description and post when ready.



Rawk! Added to the roster. Thanks, Tim! Hopefully someone will fill that last slot so I can lpay in your game.


----------



## buzz (Sep 7, 2006)

Jaws said:
			
		

> So buzz, are you going to tell us what your game is all about?



Well, I was planning on doing the demo that was run at GenCon, "Fires over Omac." Unfortunately, it's designed for just four players. Luke hasn't posted it yet, so I don't know how adaptable it is to adding two more players. Ergo, I may end up rolling my own.

Suffice it to say, you'll be playing humans and maybe a Kerrn defending a planet from the Vaylen threat using the greatest SFRPG yet written.   

Go here if none of that made sense to you


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2006)

For an overview of _Burning Empires_, I suggest grabbing the following 3MB PDF; it's basically the "What's this game all about?" chapter from the rulebook.

http://www.burningempires.com/wiki/index.php?title=Image:Be_FoC.pdf


----------



## HinterWelt (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I have just moved into the Chicago area and I would be willing to run a game if there is still room. I have three choices that the powers that be may choose from. Here goes:

*Squirrel Attack! Operation: Get Mr. Jones' Nuts* - Squirrel Attack! - Fantasy - Iridium Lite
This is a 2-4 hour adventure where the players take on the roles of a band of squirrels from the fairy kingdom of Nuttopia. The squirrel kingdom has lost its nuts to a blight and has sent the brave band of squirrelkin to the mortal realm to recover some nuts. A humorous game that I ran at Gen Con this year.

*Supers Inc. Crisis in Fruitdale, SD* - Supers Inc. - Supers - Iridium Lite
Contact has been lost with a Air Force Base that was performing research on an alternative Genesis Serum. The cover story is in place and as operatives of the M.A.S. (Meta-human Administration Services) your team is being sent into to investigate and neutralize the situation. This is another game I ran at Gen Con.

Finally,
*Turris Lemurum: Tower of Ghosts* - Roma Imperious - Roman Fantasy - Iridium Standard
The young boy of a wealthy landowner has gone missing and all believe that it is the Tower of Ghosts that has claimed him. The local prefect is entirely corrupt and wishes to see nothing but harm come to the Aurelius family, but they have friends in high places. You are being sent by those people to ensure the safe return of the young Aurelius. This is a supplement for Roma Imperious.

So, if interested I would (I think as I do not know traffic patterns) be able to make the morning slot.

*Prizes*
I have Squirrel Dice, Squirrel T-shirts, and game books if the organizers are interested. I can offer any books from our product lines as well as the merchandise mentioned. Just let me know. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to the neighborhood, Bill!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Bill!

Glad you got my message. 

There are not any real "powers that be" here. Buzz is the coordinator of the event but that is about it. Any prize support your would like to donate would be awesome but don't feel you have to.

If I was to choose between the three events you have offered up, I think I would like to try something a bit squrrelly. I am sure that others will speak up as to their preference as well.

Once all the events are set, a player sign-up thread will start so ... umm ... yeah ... players can sign up!  All of the particulars can be found at www.gameday.buzzmo.com


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Well, I have just moved into the Chicago area and I would be willing to run a game if there is still room. I have three choices that the powers that be may choose from.



Welcome to Chicago, sir! Reidzilla is on the money. Whatever you want to run is fine by me. We have an open event in the morning (9:30am - 2:30pm) in which you can GM. I like the sound of the supers game, but that's just me. We could also add another event to the afternoon, if you want to run two events.

Let me know which one(s) you want to run and I'll update the schedule.

So now we've got two designers/publishers running their games for Gameday XV. SWEET!



			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I have Squirrel Dice, Squirrel T-shirts, and game books if the organizers are interested. I can offer any books from our product lines as well as the merchandise mentioned. Just let me know.



Bill, any and all prize donations are welcome. Whatever you feel willing to part with.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Glad you got my message.



Ah, so this was your doing? You rawk, 'Zilla.   Thanks for posting the basic info for Bill, too.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay, it looks like we'll have our full schedule good to go very soon. If everyone could please post their event descripotions and titles (if you haven't already), that'd be great.

Currently, I'm of two minds w/r/t starting the sign-up thread: asap, or wait until Oct 1st. The asap will allow people to set aside the date sooner rather than later. Then again, we're still far enough out that starting it now will mean the thread languishes for a long time.

Of course, I'm also thinking about splitting the difference. I.e., start the thread asap, but don't do heavy advertising until Oct 1st.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jaws (Sep 10, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, it looks like we'll have our full schedule good to go very soon. If everyone could please post their event descripotions and titles (if you haven't already), that'd be great.
> 
> Currently, I'm of two minds w/r/t starting the sign-up thread: asap, or wait until Oct 1st. The asap will allow people to set aside the date sooner rather than later. Then again, we're still far enough out that starting it now will mean the thread languishes for a long time.
> 
> ...



I say pick a middle ground. Like the 21st of Sept.


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I say pick a middle ground. Like the 21st of Sept.



Exactly one month? Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 10, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thoughts?




This time of year is busy for most gamers so I would recommend starting the sign-up thread ASAP so that people can plan ahead. I realize that this might cause more player drop-out as the date approaches but, I still think it will result in a better turnout overall. Besides, we can always come up with stupid, off-topic posts to keep the thread going.   

As for the Chicago Gameday XV poster, I was thinking of going with the GO-PLAY theme. Either that or something that has significance to the #15 (like the X-15 sub-orbital aircraft). Romans! Countrymen! Lend me your opinions!


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

I had some ideas for a poster as well that I will mock up and post. Adding in the Go Play meme is a good idea!

I'm also planning out an advertising strategy involving local bookstores, coffeeshops, and colleges, i.e., putting up posters at them  Gonna contact the COD SF club and similar groups, I think, too.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 10, 2006)

ASAP sounds premature (the bad kind of premature that they have pills for on TV now-a-days). SEPT 21st sounds fine. Oct 1st sounds great.

All doing the sign-up early does is get people to sign up then 6 weeks later when something better comes along, or real life impedes...the game gets dumped.

Let's face it folks...it's not like the players aren't looking at this thread, too. MOST of the people who are going to show up, already have the date penciled in (heck, they likely have the game they want picked out). 

Less time of sign-ups just means less time for Murphy to come kick us all in the dice sacks.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay, here's a poster concept I whipped up today. Ideally it'll be printed in color, and I'm going to see how much poster-size will run me, at least for the version that gets put up at GP (if that's okay, thalmin).


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 10, 2006)

Alright, I'm gonna go for the gold: Feng Shui is what I'll be running. I'm gonna work on a description in between homework today, and I should have one by tonight.

Feng Shui, (rules will be taught)
6 Players


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gonna go for the gold: Feng Shui is what I'll be running.



Coolio! I've updated the OP.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 11, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a poster concept I whipped up today. Ideally it'll be printed in color, and I'm going to see how much poster-size will run me, at least for the version that gets put up at GP (if that's okay, thalmin).



If you want to email me the files, I can print them up for you and deliver them to our mecca, Games Plus.  Just send them to TracerBullet42 at gmail dot com.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 11, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, here's a poster concept I whipped up today. Ideally it'll be printed in color, and I'm going to see how much poster-size will run me, at least for the version that gets put up at GP (if that's okay, thalmin).





Looks great!  (Store phone number?)


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to say that the poster/flyer looks really good, also looking around for items for prize table.  Might even be able to introduce a few people to this gamesday!


----------



## BOZ (Sep 11, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gonna go for the gold: Feng Shui is what I'll be running. I'm gonna work on a description in between homework today, and I should have one by tonight.
> 
> Feng Shui, (rules will be taught)
> 6 Players




ooh cool, i remember feng shui... hopefully i can make it to gameday!


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 11, 2006)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> ASAP sounds premature (the bad kind of premature that they have pills for on TV now-a-days). SEPT 21st sounds fine. Oct 1st sounds great.




Not to worry about prematureness, I hear TB can even things out by making the Gameday longer lasting.


----------



## rvalle (Sep 11, 2006)

TB is the Viagra of Gameday!

 

rv


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the flyer, peeps. FYI, Reidzilla and others are welcome to create more flyers. I just had some free time and some inspiration yesterday afternoon. 



			
				Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Looks great!  (Store phone number?)



I had the phone number in there originally, but took it out for design reasons and assuming people would go to the Gameday site or Google sooner than make a phone call.

But, it really can't hurt to add it back in, so I will.


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> If you want to email me the files, I can print them up for you and deliver them to our mecca, Games Plus.  Just send them to TracerBullet42 at gmail dot com.



Thanks, TB.

Any suggestions for other good places to put flyers? I was thinking local bookstores and coffeeshops near GP. What colleges are near the store?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Not to worry about prematureness, I hear TB can even things out by making the Gameday longer lasting.





			
				rvalle said:
			
		

> TB is the Viagra of Gameday!




Aw shucks...you guys say the sweetest things...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 11, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, TB.



No problem...

Well, I may have a problem with the "poster size" of which you speak, but I'll do what I can.


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Well, I may have a problem with the "poster size" of which you speak, but I'll do what I can.



Don't sweat the poster-size thing. I assume you're printing these out on your printer at home. A poster would require a place like CopyMax or Kinko's, i.e., cost money, and I'm not going to ask that anyone spend money.

Once I post the final flyer, I encourage anyone who is willing to print some out and pass them around.


----------



## Lalato (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Gang,
I'm new to the area, and I'm only in Chicago three days a week (long story, I'll tell you over a beer).  Anyway, I visited Games Plus for the first time last week.  Great store...  and you can definitely expect me to be there every week from here on out.

If any of you are interested in playing some D&D Minis or Dreamblade, stop on by the store on Tuesday nights.  I'll be there ready to play.  

Later,
--sam


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the neighborhood, Sam!  I'll see you around!


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Sam! If you're ever in town during a Gameday, come on down.


----------



## Lalato (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys... much appreciated.  I'll see what I can do about a Game Day.  It's tough to get to Chicago on the weekends for me.  (Once I update my location, you'll see why).

--sam

EDIT:  Location Updated...  Champaign-Urbana, but I'm in Chicago Tuesday to Thursday


----------



## buzz (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't forget to post your event description if you haven't already.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 15, 2006)

Alright, it took long enough, but I think I've finally found a way to string all of the cool combats I have in mind together into some form of coherent plot...which means I have an event description.  W00t!

*The Unlucky Dragon*
A Feng Shui Scenario for 6 imaginative players (no experience necessary)

A creaky old tour bus picking you up and getting you out of the driving rain in San Francisco's Chinatown is by far the best thing to happen to you today.  To say that you've been down on your luck lately is a pretty big understatement, but perhaps a ride with the Lucky Dragon Tour Company to the driver's restaurant will bring you some luck. But why do you feel like you're being watched? What was that out of the corner of your eye?  And why are so many people dressed in black today? 

You aren't the only people headed for the Lucky Dragon, and it seems that there's more than meets the eye to this restaurant.

Come join the fun as a cast of six action movie stereotypes perform stunts that would make Jet Li blush in a quest to stop an evil sorceror from obtaining the final piece of a deadly artifact.  Feng Shui is a rediculously simple game system, so beginners are more than welcome.  Bring two differently colored six-sided dice, a pencil, and your imagination.  The wilder the stunts, the more fun it is for everyone.

And remember, the worst thing that can happen to you in Feng Shui isn't death...It's looking bad.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay, I have slightly modified my event description.

The Staff of the Seven Winds, a D&D 3.5/Arcana Evolved adventure.

You and your allies have been asked to retrieve the Staff of the Seven Winds from its resting place. In the past, your allies have helped retrieve other ancient items in your efforts to help fight a war against a red dragon and its minions. Can you recover the Staff of the Seven Winds before your enemies do so? An adventure for 11th level pre-generated characters drawn from the D&D 3.5 rules and Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved.

This event  is designed for six players (with room for additional players). No prior experience with Arcana Evolved is required, just a basic knowledge of the D20  of D&D 3.0 or 3.5 rules. (Explantion of any of the rules will be provided as needed.)

Welcome to the boards, Bill and Sam!!!


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks Trev and William. Trev, that's as perfect a _Feng Shui_ concept as I've ever heard.

All we need now are TB's morning game, Tim's event description, and Bill o' HinterWelt's decision on what he'll be running. Oh, and my event description.  Then we're good.

I want to open sign-up next Thursday, so please get 'em in before then.


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2006)

BTW...

Since we usually have more people in the afternoon than the morning, I'd be happy to add a seventh event. If anyone wants to run something, or knows someone who wants to run something, post!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 15, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> ...but perhaps a ride with the Lucky Dragon Tour Company to the driver's restaurant...



A restaurant?  In an RPG?  Whatever, dude...

*my game description following later.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 15, 2006)

I claim thy afternoon slot in the name of Spam!

*Jupiter City #5: Trick or Treat?*
Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Ed, Jupiter City Saga ongoing campaign

Holy Halloween hijinks heroes! The populous of Jupiter City have been transformed into monsters! Its up to you to figure out who done it, how, and why before the city is destroyed by its fair citizens! And remember, each creature you pummel might be your neighbor!

This event is for 6 players. No experience necessary. Rules taught. Bribes accepted. Just bring a single d20 and an appetite for a heaping helping of hero action!


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I claim thy afternoon slot in the name of Spam!



BOOYAH! I guess GenCon didn't wear you out as much as you thought. 

Thanks, mon!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 15, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I claim thy afternoon slot in the name of Spam!



So you're the arch-villain, then?

Spam Man!  Destroyer of appetites!


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 15, 2006)

I pre-emptively call dibs on signing up for Jupiter City #5. 


Oh, and TB...

*Opens the door for the vikings*

"Spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam..."


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Oh, and TB...
> 
> *Opens the door for the vikings*
> 
> "Spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam..."



At the risk of losing some geek cred...

I didn't get this at first...so I went here to find out.

So now I know, and knowing is half the battle.  GO JOE!!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 15, 2006)

*<Spam-Man>
Ha! You shall not defeat my pseudo-meat powered vengeance!
Sir Spam-A-Lot! Summon the Vikings of Spam and vanquish these natural food loving fools!
</Spam-Man>*


----------



## Diremede (Sep 15, 2006)

Blegert!!!  Bah!  Just lookin at my long term calendar and realized I have a wedding to go to that weekend and can't make the game day!!  I hate not going to game day!  

Ahh well I was really hoping to get to play the little halfling shaman cleric type guy again with his kobold brother, but looks like I have to sit this one out.  

Anyway everyone have a fun game day, I will be there for the next one, hopefully.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 15, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Blegert!!!  Bah!  Just lookin at my long term calendar and realized I have a wedding to go to that weekend and can't make the game day!!  I hate not going to game day!
> 
> Ahh well I was really hoping to get to play the little halfling shaman cleric type guy again with his kobold brother, but looks like I have to sit this one out.
> 
> Anyway everyone have a fun game day, I will be there for the next one, hopefully.



Sorry you can't make it, dude!  Maybe next time...

And for the record...he's a "mystic."  And no, he can't turn undead.  (As Diremede learned the hard way last time...)  He should still be around next game day...although there's no guarantee he'll still be a halfling.

hehehe...that's a funny idea.  A kobold chef/rogue and an orc innkeeper/mystic walking around...claiming to be halfling twins...


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Blegert!!!  Bah!  Just lookin at my long term calendar and realized I have a wedding to go to that weekend and can't make the game day!!  I hate not going to game day!



Stink! Sorry to hear it, D. We'll kill some things and take their stuff for you.


----------



## rvalle (Sep 16, 2006)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Blegert!!!  Bah!  Just lookin at my long term calendar and realized I have a wedding to go to that weekend and can't make the game day!!  I hate not going to game day!
> 
> Ahh well I was really hoping to get to play the little halfling shaman cleric type guy again with his kobold brother, but looks like I have to sit this one out.
> 
> Anyway everyone have a fun game day, I will be there for the next one, hopefully.




Oh no! My Brother! MY BROTHER!!!!

He was such a good brother too.

Now I have to break in a new one.  

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, Buzz, I finally put together an event description...I hope you're happy.  

Game 3:*EXCUSE ME, BUT I BELIEVE I ORDERED THE PINEAPPLE SPECIAL*
D&D 3.5 (ish)
TracerBullet42

It has been nearly three months since our band of heroes attended King Dagmar's wedding and stopped the evil necromancer (in quite an impressive fashion, no less), saving the kingdom from certain doom.  Dagmar, for good reason, was extremely grateful and provided very charitable gifts to all those involved. 

One gift, in particular, was especially loved.  The gift of land.  Land upon which a wonderful restaurant could be built!  It is now time for the grand opening of the *Tonga Room*, and Wilimac and Bilimac Harbuckle have their hands full getting everything together for the big day. 

Naturally, the whole gang shows up in the crowd for opening night.  And crowded it is.  Word of the culinary expertise and heroic stories has drawn in people from every direction.  But what happens when a rich nobleman from the "savage north" shows up with an offer and a promise of magic more powerful than anything they've ever seen?  Will the gang take him up on it?  (Of course they will.)  Are there strings attached?  (Of course there are.)  Is it worth it? (One would hope so.) 

*Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pineapple Special* is a D&D 3.5 adventure that follows up on the previous gamedays "The Runaway Bride" and "The King's Wedding Day (Or Should I Say Deadding Day...Is that McBain-y Enough For You?)" though it is not necessary for you to have played in them.  This adventure is designed with love and care for up to six players (although there will be eight characters to choose from).  We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules.  (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.)  No previous experience is necessary, as I can teach you the rules as we play.  Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun. 

And I promise we won't run late and miss lunch or your money back!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And I promise we won't run late and miss lunch or your money back!




Wait, wait.

Money paid-for-lunch back, or non-existent-money-you're-paid-to-run-the-game back?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Wait, wait.
> 
> Money paid-for-lunch back, or non-existent-money-you're-paid-to-run-the-game back?



hehehe...if I offered to pay for lunch if we ran late, I'd have a bunch of stallers at the table, now wouldn't I?

No matter, when time is up, the Demon King will show up and slaughter the group or else that black smoke will terrorize and eliminate you all.

But for the record, I AM NOT BUYING ANYONE LUNCH.

Unless you can guess the number that I am thinking of right now...

I'll give you a hint.  It's not the number green.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> But for the record, I AM NOT BUYING ANYONE LUNCH.
> 
> Unless you can guess the number that I am thinking of right now...




"42"

The number is 42.


I KNOW it's not "2", because that number wouldn't matter.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess the number "chocolate"


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 16, 2006)

It's not a number at all, it's the flavor of failed dreams.


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, Buzz, I finally put together an event description...I hope you're happy.



Gorgeous, TB. Just like Mrs. H.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 16, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> *Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special*




OK, TB42, what's a "pinapple" anyway?  Is that what creepy psychos give out for Halloween in your neighborhood--apples with pins in them?  That would be a rather special item to have on the menu!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, TB42, what's a "pinapple" anyway?  Is that what creepy psychos give out for Halloween in your neighborhood--apples with pins in them?  That would be a rather special item to have on the menu!



That's it, you're on the list now...spelling-nazi.

And I edited the above post to appease you, lest you descend upon Mount Prospect dual-wielding copies of Synnibar.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, TB. Just like Mrs. H.



I'll bite...who?

(And before you even get to it...no, I'm not asking who I should bite...)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 17, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> That's it, you're on the list now...spelling-nazi.
> 
> And I edited the above post to appease you, lest you descend upon Mount Prospect dual-wielding copies of Synnibar.



 Just because you've outed my plans does not mean I'll change them!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 17, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, TB. Just like Mrs. H.






			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I'll bite...who?
> 
> (And before you even get to it...no, I'm not asking who I should bite...)





Hints:

"Jonathan Hart.  He's quiteaguy."

"I take care of both of them.  Which ain't easy, 'cause when they met, it was moider."


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hints:
> 
> "Jonathan Hart.  He's quiteaguy."
> 
> "I take care of both of them.  Which ain't easy, 'cause when they met, it was moider."



Google is a wonderful thing.


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2006)

Heh. "Moider." Heh.


----------



## FCWesel (Sep 18, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Just because you've outed my plans does not mean I'll change them!




Be careful BN, Illinois State Troopers do watch the Cheddar Curtain to make sure _things just like_ that don't happen.

They also sit there and laugh (often pointing at the same time) at folks who forget badges and event tickets...You know, folks like TB, and other "box car" driving gentlemen.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 18, 2006)

It's alright.  I'm on the inside (of Illinois) and can dual wield some BMDs (Books of Mental Destruction) if he can't smuggle his stuff in.

Main Hand: The World of Synnibarr
Off Hand:  The Ultimate Adventurer's Guide

To-Hit & Damage Bonus: +Pwnz


----------



## HinterWelt (Sep 18, 2006)

*Supers Inc. Write-Up*

O.k. My bad for being so late. Many apologies as I have been insanely crazy busy with settling into the new home.

My main concern is I do not know the travel times from Frankfort to Mt. Prospect. I would not want to be late for a morning slot nor do I want to get up at 6 in the morning. Any help from veteran commuters? J

So, here goes.

 [IMaGer]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/supers/SupersCoverfront200.gif[/IMaGer] *Crisis In Fruitdale, SD*
*Supers Inc, Iridium Lite
Bill Corrie*
[IMaGel]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/IridiumLiteRound90.gif[/IMaGel]Contact has been lost with the Dan Leiss Air Force Base that was performing research on an alternative Genesis Serum. The base is located just outside the small community of Fruitdale, SD. The cover story is in place and as operatives of the M.A.S. (Meta-human Administration Services) your team is being sent into to investigate and neutralize the situation. Only with your unique combination of training, powers and resources will this nightmare be brought to an end. It is up to you and your team now!

This is a game I ran at Gen Con. It uses the Iridium Lite System, the same that powers Squirrel Attack! I will have 6 pregenned characters, large color maps and the adventure. ILS is a SKILL + STAT + APTITUDE system which then gives you a target number to roll under. It is quick to pick up and run with. You will need a full set of dice.

I will also be bringing my Squirrel Attack demo if we have interest and there is room I can always break it out and run a quick game (it takes about 2 hours to run through the adventure). Also, I will bring a copy of SA! the Board Game.

Thanks for the chance to run.

Bill


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2006)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> O.k. My bad for being so late. Many apologies as I have been insanely crazy busy with settling into the new home.
> 
> My main concern is I do not know the travel times from Frankfort to Mt. Prospect. I would not want to be late for a morning slot nor do I want to get up at 6 in the morning. Any help from veteran commuters?



You're not late, Bill. I'm just pushy. 

As for the drive from Frankfort, Google says 1h 15m. Given we're talking Saturday morning, traffic should be light. If you leave by 7:45-8:00, you should be good. (Anyone live down that way who can attest otherwise?)

If it's any consolation, I drive up from Aurora, which gets me up at about 6am since I try to make the pre-Gameday breakfast.  And guys like Barendd come down from Wisconsin! ENWorld'er reveal even _flew_ in for one Gameday.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> And guys like Barendd come down from Wisconsin! ENWorld'er reveal even _flew_ in for one Gameday.




You make it sound like we are in the North Pole.  It is only about an hour from Milwaukee.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> You're not late, Bill. I'm just pushy.




Can I get an "Amen?"

(I'll take my chances on the no religion thing...)


----------



## rvalle (Sep 18, 2006)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> You make it sound like we are in the North Pole.  It is only about an hour from Milwaukee.




Isn't Milwaukee only about an hour from the North Pole??




rv


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Can I get an "Amen?"



No prizes for TB!


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2006)

Note to self: Do not drive with the guys who say they can make it from Milwaukee in about an hour.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> No prizes for TB!



Boy...Teflon Billy's not going to be happy about that...

What?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 18, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Can I get an "Amen?"
> 
> (I'll take my chances on the no religion thing...)




that's it, i'm reporting this post...


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 18, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Note to self: Do not drive with the guys who say they can make it from Milwaukee in about an hour.




I am not an Ophanim. 

From south side of Milwaukee - Mapquest says 1 hr 23 min.
On a sat morning it is a skootch over an hour.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, yeah, it's only just over an hour if I pretend I have an I-Pass and drive through the I-Pass lanes at 80 m.p.h.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, I'm over 1,000 posts!  Do I get a cookie or something?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 19, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm over 1,000 posts!  Do I get a cookie or something?



 Not until you finish your first Synnibarr Character!


----------



## Yort (Sep 19, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm over 1,000 posts!  Do I get a cookie or something?






			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Not until you finish your first Synnibarr Character!




Great, that's another 1,000 posts on its own!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 19, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Not until you finish your first Synnibarr Character!



That better be one big cookie...

I mean, I'm talking Ghostbusters Twinkie sized...


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Sep 19, 2006)

Hero's Banner At GameDay 2006

In the fields of Uran a war of retaliation is brewing. A mere five years has past since King Uran drove his army into the land of Yinosh. The royalty that once was now lives in exile. Dissenters have risen from within the ranks of the conquered and now secretly plot a coup. Even from outside of the kingdom of Uran, house Ryeic has begun to push against the Uranians. Ryeic seeks both food for his people during the harsh winter months and revenge for the murder of his son-in-law. Whether by diplomacy or strength of arms, conflict will erupt.

Out of this turmoil, you will rise to power and fame. But how, and by what means will you take the glory you are destined for? Born a noble, the people all look to you as their savior. To abandon their cause is to abandon your past, your future, and your legacy. Your struggle, though, is one of internal pain. You have yet to face up to life, yet to make any decisions of consequence. But now is your time. Throw down the indecision of your youth.

You can see three paths in front of you, each one leading towards greatness. But you can choose only one. Will you seek a lasting peace via diplomacy and the church? Will you take to the battlefield and vanquish your enemies? Will you find love in the ranks of the dissenters? Or is there another way? These are only a sampling of the choices your character may have to face. Each character is charged with his own set of choices, personal to him or her.

What will you give up? What will you grab hold of? How will you settle the war in Uran? And how will you live with the consequences of your actions?

 - - - - - - - - - -

Game: Hero's Banner
No. of Players: maximum of 4; less is fine
GM: Tim Koppang (that's me)
Website: http://tckroleplaying.com/herosbanner/

Everybody is welcome. I don't care if you've never heard of Hero's Banner before. Come give it a try. It's a grim fantasy game about the struggle to make a life-defining decision in a world filled with expectations and pressure. Who can't relate to that?


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome, Tim!


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks, Tim. I'll be signing up for your game. 

Now I'm the only odd man out. I'll post my description when I do the sign-up thread.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, Tim. I'll be signing up for your game.
> 
> Now I'm the only odd man out. I'll post my description when I do the sign-up thread.



Boy...I guess there's nothing left to discuss in this thread, then, is there?

For the record...the number I was thinking of before was "17."  As in, holy crap, the Tigers won 17-2!  It's sad to see that the Sox are pretty much out of it now...

31 days to go!


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Boy...I guess there's nothing left to discuss in this thread, then, is there?



Probaby not, though people are free to offer up promotional ideas. I'll post the flyer asap, and I encourage anyone and everyone to paper your neighborhood wth them.

Other than that, I'll post to all the big RPG sites, submit a news item to GamingReport, contact this guy I found on FindPlay that was interested in _Hero's Banner_, contact the College of DuPage SF club... what else?

Local colleges? Libraies? Coffee shops? Anyone participate in area D&D MeetUps?


----------



## rvalle (Sep 20, 2006)

I spread the word around to my gaming friends. I'm trying to talk a friend into showing and and being my Brother in TB's game.


TB: At least we have the Bears now!  

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 20, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I spread the word around to my gaming friends. I'm trying to talk a friend into showing and and being my Brother in TB's game.



Sweet!


> TB: At least we have the Bears now!



I'll say it again...AMEN!!!

Love them Bears...and Sexy Rexy is looking, dare I say it....DOMINANT!


----------



## rvalle (Sep 20, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Love them Bears...and Sexy Rexy is looking, dare I say it....DOMINANT!




Oh man. That is conjuring up mental images that I DON'T need.




rv


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2006)

Rock on, people. Rock on.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 20, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> At least we have the Bears now!




Do they have lasers on their heads?


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 21, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Do they have lasers on their heads?




That's silly! Everybody knows that the lasers come out of a bear's _EYES!_ Golly, what kind of stuff are they teaching in school now days.  :\


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 21, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> That's silly! Everybody knows that the lasers come out of a bear's _EYES!_ Golly, what kind of stuff are they teaching in school now days.  :\




Let us hope that the bear does not have the gas generation mutation.  

Buzz, I can let COWS know about the sign up thread.  We may also want to let the people on the various local D&D Meetup groups know about the gameday.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 21, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Boy...I guess there's nothing left to discuss in this thread, then, is there?
> 
> For the record...the number I was thinking of before was "17."  As in, holy crap, the Tigers won 17-2!  It's sad to see that the Sox are pretty much out of it now...
> 
> 31 days to go!





So I was right, it WAS the flavor of failed dreams. (At least my dream of the Tigers being 2 and 17 and the Sox clinching the division with ease.)

But yes, Bears = hotness. Hooray football (except Illini football. Let's not even talk about that travesty. You can't even CALL that football. Blegh. At least we beat Eastern, our friendly div II neighbor...)

As a note, if there's anything anyone REALLY  wants to see happen in my Feng Shui game, whether it's a prop, combat scene, or even a character (PC or NPC) let me know.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> So I was right, it WAS the flavor of failed dreams. (At least my dream of the Tigers being 2 and 17 and the Sox clinching the division with ease.)



Wow...when you put it that way, it seems that you _were _ right.

_So....._


> As a note, if there's anything anyone REALLY  wants to see happen in my Feng Shui game, whether it's a prop, combat scene, or even a character (PC or NPC) let me know.



You can go ahead and have me buy you lunch in your game.


----------



## Redwind (Sep 21, 2006)

*Late but I'll try anyway*

I just got the bug to run a D&D game if there are any spots open.  If there is a spot I will submit my Wolfrider idea over the weekend.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> As a note, if there's anything anyone REALLY  wants to see happen in my Feng Shui game, whether it's a prop, combat scene, or even a character (PC or NPC) let me know.



It probably goes without saying, but just to be sure...

You really need to see Big Trouble in Little China  before you run this game.  (anybody else having trouble with imdb today?)

And one of the PCs needs to be a loner...a guy who's always wearing a trenchcoat, fedora, and smoking a cigarette while talking about "not being a team player."

Always...


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> I just got the bug to run a D&D game if there are any spots open.  If there is a spot I will submit my Wolfrider idea over the weekend.



I could add a seventh event to the morning slot, Redwind. If you're up for running your game then, please post the event description asap.


----------



## Redwind (Sep 21, 2006)

The WolfRiders:

System : D&D 3.5
Players : 4

The Princess Guk-Guk of your Oak Stump Clan has been taken by the rival Yellow Bear Claw clan and you must get her back.

As the lone survivors of the Clan war of the Rock you have been given warrior status and wolves.  Save the princess and you may gain the fearsome rank of WorgRider!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 21, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It probably goes without saying, but just to be sure...
> 
> You really need to see Big Trouble in Little China  before you run this game.  (anybody else having trouble with imdb today?)
> 
> ...




Why do you think my game's set in San Francisco with an elderly tour bus driver as one of the main characters?

As for the character...I think I can work that in. *rubs hands together*


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2006)

Redwind said:
			
		

> The WolfRiders



Added!

Man, we're packed! Most events ever! 

I sure hope people show up.


----------



## Beachbaker (Sep 21, 2006)

Iron Heroes vs. Isle of Dread is right up my alley. Looking forward to the signup.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 21, 2006)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Why do you think my game's set in San Francisco with an elderly tour bus driver as one of the main characters?



I figured as much...but I just wanted to be sure.  I mean, imagine if you hadn't seen BTiLC yet?  You'd consider me a hero after seeing it, would you not?  WOULD YOU NOT?

Yes, yes you would.


> As for the character...I think I can work that in. *rubs hands together*



hehehe...there's always one of that character.  And I always _hate _ that character...


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 22, 2006)

I would like to request the table by the door for my afternoon event. Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2006)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> I would like to request the table by the door for my afternoon event. Thanks!



Done!


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 22, 2006)

For those who haven't seen this (Likely most people ), this is taken from a thread on rpg.net: http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=264472  that is on 728 pages and still going strong.







No, last time I checked there isn't actually any kitten armor in Synnibarr.  

I can take this down if preference is that it is too big for the thread.


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> I can take this down if preference is that it is too big for the thread.



Pfft! Nothing is too big for Gameday!


----------



## rvalle (Sep 22, 2006)

(rvalle waits, fingers poised, ready to sign up for Gameday events...)


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2006)

We'll likely go live Monday night, FYI.


----------



## rvalle (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh man, my fingers will cramp up before then!!



Have a good weekend all. 

rv


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 22, 2006)

Man...  I've got to make a decision between Ghostbusters and Feng Shui.

Anyway, while we're all here...

THE IRON HEROES
RECRUITMENT DRIVE!

Sometime this fall, my current Star Wars/Spycraft campaign will come to an end, and I will be starting up an IRON HEROES campaign.  We had a few players go on hiatus last summer, due to changing job schedules and other real life commitments, so our group is looking to fill a seat or two. Our group plays Sunday evenings at my home in Batavia.

Anyone who might be interested, can drop me a line at MWDomeier (at) gmail (dot) com.  I'd also encourage you to sign up for the Iron Heroes vs. The Isle of Dread event...  It'll give you a good chance to test out not only the game system, but also my GMing style.

The beginnings of a campaign setting wiki can be found here.


----------



## buzz (Sep 22, 2006)

Man, Pb, if I weren't already in three groups...

<Homer_drool>
   Iron Heroes...
</Homer_drool>


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 23, 2006)

Okay okay, last one, no matter how much I have to restrain myself.

Reidzilla, I present this as an advertisement for your M&M game.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 23, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> For those who haven't seen this (Likely most people ), this is taken from a thread on rpg.net: http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=264472  that is on 728 pages and still going strong.
> 
> <<< snippage of large-ish pic >>>
> 
> ...



 hiLARious, Naz!

I wonder if I can print that out poster size and frame it....


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Man, Pb, if I weren't already in three groups...




Oh, come on...  You don't really want to play with those other guys anyway...


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2006)

Okay, bad news: FCWesel will not be able to make Gameday.  I've taken his events off the schedule.

Ergo, we're back down to the usual six events per slot. I would be happy to let someone shift their event from morning to afternoon (so we have a 5/7 split). HinterWelt, you're welcome to do this if it would allow you to avoid getting up at 6am. 

That, or we could add in a seventh event for each slot. I'd be willing to run two events, as I mentioned earlier. EDIT: Although, if there's a slot in which to be an event short, it's the morning slot, so the 5/7 split would probably work.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2006)

thalmin, I'm guessing the 28th has been taken already?  I had to ask.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

That's bad news about FC.  However, given the opening, I will run a morning slot of D&D in the private room since it is available.  I think Sqwonk will be alright on his own with the Painting table for the morning.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2006)

Way to step up, Mark! Added. If you could post an event description by Monday, that would rock.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Way to step up, Mark! Added. If you could post an event description by Monday, that would rock.




Shouldn't be a problem.  The question is, should I run something traditional or of my own design . . ?


And if you are intent on having another afternoon game, and the table next to the minis painting table is available, I can certainly run something there and keep an eye on the minis table should it need it.  The minis table doesn't need to be a seminar so much as an available table for folks who want to paint to paint.  Those who have supplies in abundance can share the odd brush and color with those who do not.  Likely I'll have some extras of my own to lay out for random use.  I'll be able to prime a good number of extra figs I have before hand for those who'd like to give minis painting a shot.


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2006)

Noted, Mark. I think that we'll be good with either current 7/6 split, or a 6/7 if someone moves their event.

Will the mini thing be a "bring your own supplies" situation?


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Will the mini thing be a "bring your own supplies" situation?





For those who have them, it always is, as far as I know.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 23, 2006)

*I'd like to flip my events...*

Hey Buzz, with the Serenity event being cancelled, I think I'd like to flip my events and run the Ghostbusters game in the morning and my D&D game in the afternoon in the private room...

So can you pull the ol' switcheroo on those?  Thanks!

(still works for you, right rvalle?)


----------



## buzz (Sep 23, 2006)

Mark CMG: Gotcha. It's been a while since I did the mini seminar. 

TracerBullet42: Done. Did you specifically want the tall table in back for your now-morning Ghostbusters game?


----------



## rvalle (Sep 23, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, with the Serenity event being cancelled, I think I'd like to flip my events and run the Ghostbusters game in the morning and my D&D game in the afternoon in the private room...
> 
> So can you pull the ol' switcheroo on those?  Thanks!
> 
> (still works for you, right rvalle?)




Not a problem and thanks for asking!

No Serenity!!! I was SO looking forward to that. Oh well. Next time.  

I guess this means the store is closing late again.     

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 23, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42: Done. Did you specifically want the tall table in back for your now-morning Ghostbusters game?



Nah, shouldn't need a big table for Ghostbusters.  No battlemat...no minis.  We're actually going to have to use our imaginations a little more...

If anybody wants that table at the back, consider it fair game.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 23, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Not a problem and thanks for asking!



Well, it's always nice to have such an enthusiastic player at the table...


> I guess this means the store is closing late again.
> 
> rv



Poor Curt...


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 23, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I think I'd like to flip my events and run the Ghostbusters game in the morning




Awesome, now I know what morning game to sign up for.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Just tryin' to help out the Buzzster a little more...*

Well, with the shuffling of games, I thought I'd update my descriptions just a tiny, tiny bit so that you can copy/paste with more ease.  Hope it's a help!

My morning game:

Game 7:*GHOST TOASTIES*
Ghostbusters D6
TracerBullet42

Howie hated supermarkets.  He hated going to them, and their crowds, and their buzzing fluorescent lights, and open-case freezers that were, well, freezing, and the snooty cashiers who wouldn't go on a date with you if you were bloody Brad Pitt for crying out loud, and the millions of different items that you never knew what aisle they were in, and especially he hated working for Yum-Mee Food Palace Supermarket.  That he especially hated. 

He was wheeling a dolly full of cereal boxes down aisle seven when he heard the noises.  At first he didn't notice them; he was lost in a private fantasy, that each box of cereal he was stamping $3.19 was really the bald head of his boss, Fred Lunt, the supermarket manager. 

So he didn't hear the crunching sounds until they were very close.  Then Howie hear them, and hew saw his shadow flickering in front of him, and he turned to see the blue light and he screamed and screamed and cereal skitter all over the freshly-swept aisle.... 

Enter you, the heroes!  Hauntings have been popping up lately around Mount Prospect, and you've enlisted in the up-and-coming Ghostbusters Franchise program!  Just try not to get slimed!

Ghost Toasties is an adventure for up to six busters of ghosts.  It uses West End's D6 Ghostbusters system.  It is extremely easy to learn, so no experience is necessary.  Characters will be created at the beginning of the session.  (Again, extremely easy.) 

And I promise we won't run late and miss lunch or your money back!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

and my afternoon game:

Game 6:*EXCUSE ME, BUT I BELIEVE I ORDERED THE PINEAPPLE SPECIAL*
D&D 3.5 (ish)
TracerBullet42
It has been nearly three months since our band of heroes attended King Dagmar's wedding and stopped the evil necromancer (in quite an impressive fashion, no less), saving the kingdom from certain doom.  Dagmar, for good reason, was extremely grateful and provided very charitable gifts to all those involved. 

One gift, in particular, was especially loved.  The gift of land.  Land upon which a wonderful restaurant could be built!  It is now time for the grand opening of the Tonga Room, and Wilimac and Bilimac Harbuckle have their hands full getting everything together for the big day. 

Naturally, the whole gang shows up in the crowd for opening night.  And crowded it is.  Word of the culinary expertise and heroic stories has drawn in people from every direction.  But what happens when a rich nobleman from the "savage north" shows up with an offer and a promise of magic more powerful than anything they've ever seen?  Will the gang take him up on it?  (Of course they will.)  Are there strings attached?  (Of course there are.)  Is it worth it? (One would hope so.) 

*Excuse Me, But I Believe I Ordered the Pinapple Special* is a D&D 3.5 adventure that follows up on the previous gamedays "The Runaway Bride" and "The King's Wedding Day (Or Should I Say Deadding Day...Is that McBain-y Enough For You?)" though it is not necessary for you to have played in them.  This adventure is designed with love and care for up to six players (although there will be eight characters to choose from).  We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules.  (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.)  No previous experience is necessary, as I can teach you the rules as we play.  Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun. 

"... and be at the last table still playing at the end of the night while everone else is waiting to close up!" -rvalle

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 24, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Noted, Mark. I think that we'll be good with either current 7/6 split, or a 6/7 if someone moves their event.
> 
> Will the mini thing be a "bring your own supplies" situation?




I will bring enough paints to share - but I have Reaper and GW not Vallejo.  I will also have several "paint & take" minis.  I will also bring some primer, sealer and other misc.  
But I am a little short on brushes to share.


----------



## thalmin (Sep 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I will not really be attending this GameDay. I will be attending a cousin's wedding in Lake Geneva. I should be able to be at the store to get things started, but will be bugging out quite early.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 24, 2006)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Not a problem and thanks for asking!
> 
> No Serenity!!! I was SO looking forward to that. Oh well. Next time.
> 
> ...



Just finished statting and equipping the Tonga Room's opening night entertainment...a female half-elf bard named Miranda Rivers in honor of the cancelled Serenity event.

It was tricky trying to figure out how to apply the Fruity Oaty Bars template, but I think it works...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 24, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, with the Serenity event being cancelled, I think I'd like to flip my events and run the Ghostbusters game in the morning and my D&D game in the afternoon in the private room...
> 
> So can you pull the ol' switcheroo on those?  Thanks!




NOOOOOOOOOO!  Now I have to decide between Pbartender's Iron Heroes and TB42's Ghostbusters.

Who ya gonna call?  I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

(Loses 1d10 DAN, runs off thinking he is a grizzly bear with laser beams in his eyes)

(returns with a glazed-over look in his eyes, muttering, "maybe I'll just sit in the corner, clutching a Synnibarr book & chanting "MattyHelms....MattyHelms....MattyHelms...." during the morning slot)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 24, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> (returns with a glazed-over look in his eyes, muttering, "maybe I'll just sit in the corner, clutching a Synnibarr book & chanting "MattyHelms....MattyHelms....MattyHelms...." during the morning slot)



Oooh, I want to play in that game!

I have to say...it's hard to argue against pirates, dude.

Although ghosts are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 24, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> (returns with a glazed-over look in his eyes, muttering, "maybe I'll just sit in the corner, clutching a Synnibarr book & chanting "MattyHelms....MattyHelms....MattyHelms...." during the morning slot)




You should realize by now that your "god" has abandoned his pantheon, so it's wide open for you to ascend and take that place.   

Seriously though, last I heard, Matt gave up gaming and dropped off the radar.


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> (Loses 1d10 DAN, runs off thinking he is a grizzly bear with laser beams in his eyes)



That's a lot of Dan loss. Poor Dan.


----------



## buzz (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay, I contacted HinterWelt and we decided to move his event to the afternoon. Now we have a 6/7 split, which I think better suits our attendance levels.

Mark, as soon as I have your event descirption, I'll get the signup thread going.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 25, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> That's a lot of Dan loss. Poor Dan.



Ah, it appears that the spelling-nazi has been spelling-nazied.

_It's spreading..._


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 25, 2006)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> You should realize by now that your "god" has abandoned his pantheon, so it's wide open for you to ascend and take that place.
> 
> Seriously though, last I heard, Matt gave up gaming and dropped off the radar.



 I have been in contact with the Great One.  I will get him to game again!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 25, 2006)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ah, it appears that the spelling-nazi has been spelling-nazied.
> 
> _It's spreading..._



 Hey, you try typing correctly when you lose 1d10 SAN!


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 25, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hey, you try typing correctly when you lose 1d10 SAN!




He was referring to Buzz. 

-----------------
--Originally Posted by *buzz*
That's a lot of Dan loss. Poor Dan.

TB--> Ah, it appears that the spelling-nazi has been spelling-nazied.

It's spreading...
-----------------

Please return to covering your eyes and hiding in the corner. The byakhee will be by shortly to pick you up.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hey, you try typing correctly when you lose 1d10 SAN!



Lost it ages ago, my friend...

That's assuming that I had any in the first place, though.


----------



## buzz (Sep 25, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, as soon as I have your event descirption, I'll get the signup thread going.



Yep...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 25, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yep...



As P. Diddy says in just about every single song rythmic wordings he's ever spewed forth:

_Uh huh, yeah._

Yeah, that's right...I brought P. Diddy into the gameday thread.  Deal with it.


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Buzz do you have the final or working final of the Poster/flier?  I'd like to hang some up around my campus.  NEIU must have some gamers other than myself.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 26, 2006)

Adventure Title - *The Taking of Giant's Reach* (D&D/d20/OGL)
Gamemaster - Mark CMG

Someone or something has taken up residence in the abandoned dwarven outpost known as Giant's Reach.  Its proximity to the coastal town of Culwain's Coves, the lynchpin to trade between the Kingdom of Toeffrus with the Empire of Álfheim, require it be investigated and cleansed of any evil.  You must not fail.

This is an original d20/OGL adventure from Creative Mountain Games that has yet to be published for up to six 9th-level pre-generated characters.  Experience with characters of this level required as it is a difficult adventure.  TPK is possible.

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 26, 2006)

Can we sign up now?  Huh-huh-huh canwe-canwe-canwe?


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, as soon as I have your event descirption, I'll get the signup thread going.





Yep... 




			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Can we sign up now?  Huh-huh-huh canwe-canwe-canwe?





Nope...


----------



## buzz (Sep 26, 2006)

Mark, thank you so much! 

Signup is... OPEN.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175768

I'll ask the mods to shut down this thread now.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Woo hoo!  Let the mayhem ensue!


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 26, 2006)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'll ask the mods to shut down this thread now.





With a final note that Curt (thalmin) will be sorely missed at this gameday (which he'll leave very early to go to a family wedding).


----------

